# Elgin Twin bar



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 23, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PRE...680950?hash=item211b0bd4b6:g:~i8AAOSwal5YNKWi


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 23, 2016)

Too bad he doesn't ship.


----------



## gymmanager (Nov 23, 2016)

$1600 'buy it now'. I should have said earlier - not mine.


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 23, 2016)

This part bothers me. The frame looks almost rusted out.


----------



## npence (Nov 24, 2016)

I would sell mine for $2200 and I ship. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 29, 2016)

I can't even hit the "Buy it Now" button because the guy blocked me some time ago. He also blocked a couple more Cabe member as I recall. He's a really "sensitive" guy.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 29, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> I can't even hit the "Buy it Now" button because the guy blocked me some time ago. He also blocked a couple more Cabe member as I recall. He's a really "sensitive" guy.



What did you do to get blocked!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 29, 2016)

I make him an offer once his item's auction ended unsold. I think he blocked also bikehoarder for the same reason. The guy is crazy.


----------



## mrg (Nov 29, 2016)

He blocked me for wanting to combine shipping!


----------



## JKT (Dec 3, 2016)

I have no idea why he blocked me I never had any dealings with him..  possibly I asked him a question once ??


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 6, 2016)

Yeah, he blocks everyone that contacts him I guess...weird guy.


----------

